# New kitty pics



## Craig Fales (Oct 26, 2012)

Quinn's kits are now 15 days old and are starting to get rambunctious.


----------



## Craig Fales (Oct 26, 2012)

These are resized pics, if a mod would like to move these to my first post here. I don't seem to be able to edit it myself.


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Awe they are sooo cute !! I want some!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, they look so cute. Love thier pudgy bellies- Momma is doing a good job.


----------



## Craig Fales (Oct 26, 2012)

I can't forget to share some pics of my other stray. The black/grey tabbies seem to like me. His name is skweeker because he was so weak he could only make squeaking noises. I found him in the garage, he looked as though he may have been thrown from a car or hit by one. He had a large bump on a front leg but was not broken. One claw and half a toe pad was gone as well on a back paw. Now he's a healthy 20 pound butterball.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Awww! What a good mom, and what cute little balls of fur! Though the little guy by mom's tail seems to be missing out. 

That stray has beautiful green eyes!


----------



## Craig Fales (Oct 26, 2012)

spirite said:


> Awww! What a good mom, and what cute little balls of fur! Though the little guy by mom's tail seems to be missing out.
> 
> That stray has beautiful green eyes!


Trust me when one wants to feed they burrow under all the others to find a teat, usually disrupting all others that are feeding.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Fabulous!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Skweeker is a handsome man with a heartwarming story. So glad that he is healthy now.


----------



## Craig Fales (Oct 26, 2012)

Leazie said:


> Skweeker is a handsome man with a heartwarming story. So glad that he is healthy now.


Thanks, he's quite a character. Your kitty Missy looks just my sister's cat Oliver.


----------



## blossombeautiful (Jul 21, 2012)

*Kittens*

We're getting kittens just like that tomorrow!


----------



## Craig Fales (Oct 26, 2012)

Kitty pic update. They are now just over 8 weeks old. First is Nermal, then Dizzie who is the runt of the litter ,then Baby. I'm still trying to get Nermal and Dizzie adopted. I'll be keeping Baby as she's just to cute to let go. The other two Blackie and Whitie have been adopted already.


----------

